# It's hurting again.



## Kate0904

Will I ever get over this? 
I have 3 boys ages 10,7&2. I went through a stage of accepting not having a girl but recently the feelings have returned. My sister in law is pregnant with her 2nd and everyone is praying for the first girl to be born, I know it will be a girl. I know 100% it will be a girl. 3 of my friends are also having girls and I feel like I have been cheated, even after all this time. I love my boys to bits but I can't stop my heart from aching. I do not want anymore kids, even if it was guaranteed to be a girl so there is no chance me ever having one. I just feel like crying but my husband doesn't understand my feelings, why would he? He has 3 sons. I just needed to write it down somewhere. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Cewsbaby

I completely understand this. I have two amazing little boys and I long for a girl. Hubby isn't convinced on #3 and I feel like even if we have a third it will be a little boy. I know if this happens I will love my third boy but will be gutted to not have that mom/daughter bond I have with my mom. He says he understands but I don't think any guy can really get it unless they have all girls and then get their wanted boy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Kate0904

Yep, I am getting a niece. I honestly feel like my heart has broken all over again. No one understands and hubby us the right ump with me now. I mean happy for them but it just reminds me that I will never get to see my little girl. I want to cry but I am not allowed


----------



## Mum42crazy

I had 3 boys, I remember when they didn’t tell you the sex of the child, my first was a boy and over the moon so on to the second I felt like it was a girl again we weren’t told what the sex was, so he was born and I was disappointed and that is saying it very lightly, it took me weeks and weeks to bond with him. On to the third I was told very early that he was a boy and I’m glad I knew it help me cope with having another boy, I did get a girl and she is beautiful but I really regret the way I was towards my 2nd as a baby and even my 3rd I really couldn’t contact with him but that was a bit later on but it’s fine now. I am doing IVF as I am with a partner with no children, they have just put back two.... wondering if it’s two boys?
I don’t think your feelings are much different to everyone else when they have three of the same sex, I didn’t try for number 4 it was a bit of a surprise but I really don’t know what I would have done if she had been a boy.


----------



## hairftsher

Hey, 

I know this post is a little old but I just wanted to say that I understand. I always wanted to be a mom and while I did want my first child to be a boy, I'm sad that, so far, we have not had any more children. It hasn't happened organically for the past few years & when my friends announce pregnancies, especially when they announce having a little girl, there is a little void inside of me that screams... I know it'll always be there, & very loudly, unless by some miracle I have a little girl some day. Who knows.

But I understand that void. That burning desire.
I'm sorry. xx


----------

